# Boulder the Blue nose



## roachsquasher (Mar 25, 2011)

This is Boulder. We got him at six weeks weighing 8 pounds. He is now 12 weeks and weighs 22 pounds! Gonna be a tank!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

awww he's so sweet! I'm seeing so many adorable puppies on here lately, and it's not helping my puppy fever! lol. :roll:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes adorable!!!!


----------

